# Sorna World Timer



## Stinch (Jul 9, 2008)

180336235151. Looks genuine NOS. I was interested but have skinny wrists so its size (45mm across, 50 mm including crown) is a bit large for me but could be interesting buy for someoneâ€¦.

Mods hope this doesnâ€™t breech Forum guidelines

Cheers Roger


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

''Please note this is* not *from the 60's but a more recent model! Thank you!''


----------



## Stinch (Jul 9, 2008)

minkle said:


> ''Please note this is* not *from the 60's but a more recent model! Thank you!''


Mike

When did they make them up to, I thought the add said 60s or 70s? The back is marked T21707, Automatic Watch, All S Steel, 5ATM WR, Germany.

Roger


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

The originals were, but there seems to be new versions of these knocking around now, i dont know any more than that though....


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

The fact that it says Germany on it, not west or east, points to it being very recent imho.


----------



## Stinch (Jul 9, 2008)

feenix said:


> The fact that it says Germany on it, not west or east, points to it being very recent imho.


I've just found a site in Germany advertising these and others as NOS for 139 euros. With a 24 month warranty!!??


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

The NOS is to get people to look


----------



## delays (Jan 20, 2009)

That looks really cool, definitely from my favourite watch era!


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

The original ones were Swiss had a 17 jewel manual wind movt & a functioning chronograph.










The new ones have automatic movements with a faux chrono showing month & day & whilst they come from Germany I would put money on (at least) the movement being Chinese.


----------



## Chascomm (Sep 9, 2005)

Stinch said:


> 180336235151. Looks genuine NOS. I was interested but have skinny wrists so its size (45mm across, 50 mm including crown) is a bit large for me but could be interesting buy for someoneâ€¦.
> 
> Mods hope this doesnâ€™t breech Forum guidelines
> 
> Cheers Roger


The new Sornas are 'Germasian' i.e. built in China for a company registered in Germany. I think the brand belongs to the same cartel as Trias.

If you like their style, I would recommend looking for one with the ST28 alarm. That way you get cool retro style and cool retro function. Especially as the Poljot alarm is no longer in production.


----------



## Stinch (Jul 9, 2008)

Chascomm said:


> The new Sornas are 'Germasian' i.e. built in China for a company registered in Germany. I think the brand belongs to the same cartel as Trias.


You're absolutely correct the site sells Trias as well. They also have chronographs supposedly with genuine Valjoux 7733 movements for 349 euros and they sell a version of the O & W MP with Ronda movement for 139 euros. I then found another site in Germany selling these new Sornas for 79 euro.

Looks as if NOS in this case stands for New Old Style not New Old Stock.


----------



## Defender (Jan 27, 2009)

The original ones were Swiss had a 17 jewel manual wind movt & a functioning chronograph.










Snap  ,

I have one just like that, but with a black leather stap, looks good with a blue one, might treat it to one 

I think it's much better than the new copy?

I have a Sicura with the same movement, doesn't have quite the presence as the Sorna, Sicura also did a world timer watch called a 'Globetrotter', the Sorna combines the two in one great package 

BTW, like the back ground piece, a great loss to British Motorsport sadly, along with Richard Burns arguably our two greatest drivers ever?

However many people forget John Surtees, the only person ever to be a World Motorcycling and Formula 1 World Champion, Mike Hailwood had sucess on four wheels as well as two but didn't become World Champion.

Best regards,

Defender.


----------

